# Easy Orchids



## Aurust (Mar 4, 2017)

Can anyone suggest a few species of orchids that would be fairly easy to start out with? I'm looking for smaller species that would fit in a 18x18x24. Any that flower fairly often would be great as well!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Too broad a question. You should do a search here, and go to the following sites

www.andysorchids.com

use the power search

and study www.orchidspecies.com

in the meanwhile

Dinema polybulbon
Epidendrum porpax
Pleurothallis grobyi
P. Alleni
Restrepia brachypus

hope this helps.


----------



## Draikan (Oct 23, 2015)

Lots of good info in these two threads:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26931-orchids-terrariums-vivariums-list.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/261146-total-n00bs-cheat-sheet-orchids-terrariums.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The guy that got me started in orchids, highly recommended any of the smaller Bulbophyllum orchids, mounted with a pretty small tuft of sphagnum moss under the roots.
His guideline for beginners, as far as how much backing to pack under them, was this. Bulbs store water. If the plant has a bulb under each leaf, then it is storing a good amount of water, and you don't it's feet wet for long. Therefore, bulbophyllums do not want much sphagnum. The small bit of sphag dries quickly, and your plant stays happy, with his dry feet.
I had good lighting, so was told not to mount any of my orchids in about the top third of the viv, unless it was shaded.
I had good success with my bulbophyllums.
His next suggestion was any of the Restripia. I did nicely with those, too.
From the book of GRIMM, I took his suggestion of Pleurothallis grobyi. I do believe that was my first to flower. I was a little dissapointed in the washed out, pale yellow color. GRIMMs was bright yellow.
Bonnie suggested Epidendrum porpax. I absolutely love the vegetative growth on this one. I got rid of that viv before it ever bloomed.

Are you fully sealed? Give it up now if you are. Either give up the orchids, or give up the archaic idea of a fully sealed viv. Only when I started ventilating, was I able to move into more delicate plants. Try some of the epiphyte ferns. Anything in the Microgramma family is fun. Ventilation is of course highly suggested for those, too. Oh, and grab yourself a Rhaphidophora for the back wall. Love a good Rhaph! The Rhaphs don't necessarily need ventlilation, but it helps the vast majority of plants.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Always appreciated the users on here like yourself Doug, being willing to share and type all that out is very helpful, especially for the newer keepers.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, I left it as a given. The Restripia, the Porpax, and the Grobyi, do not have bulbs, so the only water they can store, is what is locked up in the leaves, stem, and roots. Epiphytes are generally (maybe always??) very shallow rooting plants. Besides, you have them planted on dead wood. The only water they can tap into, is what mists on them, and what can be stored in that bit of sphagnum you mount it to. You will obviously need more sphagnum for orchids without bulbs. Wetter tank? Use less. Dryer tank? Use more.

Every orchid I have worked with, seemed to appreciate moderate to lower, lighting intensities. My assumption is that because they live in the treetops, they have adapted to grow shaded by the treetop canopy.


----------



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

Aurust said:


> Can anyone suggest a few species of orchids that would be fairly easy to start out with? I'm looking for smaller species that would fit in a 18x18x24. Any that flower fairly often would be great as well!


You could try terrestrial orchids such as the jewel orchids: Macodes, Ludisia, Anoechtochilus, etc.


----------



## gzollinger (Aug 22, 2016)

I have always grown with air movement in my tanks, but I grow a lot of miniature orchids. For tanks with some air movement (fans), and room temperatures (low of 65-73, High of 75-85 with the lights). Try the following:

High in the tank towards the lights:
Haraella odorata - Flowers all the time, has a great smell at night
Psygmorchis pusilla - Huge bright yellow flower, blooms all the time.


Lower in the shade:
Pleurothallis grobyii - I agree the flowers can be a little dull, but it is easy, and i love the compact nature of the plant even if it didn't bloom.
Dryadella aurea - I am a sucker for orange flowers.
Masdevallia erinacea - Blooms annually, but it is a compact plant and it puts on a heck of a show when it blooms.
Trisetella hoeijeri - Really neat flowers.
Scaphosepalum ovulare - Cool little ball flowers, flowers a lot.


These have done well in a warm wet environment for me.


----------

